# CT BABIES NEED HOMES



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

sorry if this is in the wrong forum part....

I thought i'd make a new post since i can't find the old one

4 1/2 weeks old!~Babes

i think mama is between 3 and 4 months old

There is 5 PEW girls available the hooded girls have a new home in Boston :hyper: 
The Girls are VERY playful and hyper and love attention. I cannot keep them for much longer, as i do not have the funds to do so, but i also don't want them to go back to the pet store as they will not get enough attention and love, nor do i want them to go to bad homes. I am willing to drive 1-2 hours away or meet as long as whomever would pay for the gas. I'm asking they go in pairs, or 3's. I'm hoping mama can go with one of her girls! One of the babies MIGHT go with a friend of mine who recently lost her old girl, but its not likely as she is going away to college.(and i could be sitting her girl she has :doh
Mama is still with her girls and is very timid and nippy, i've been trying to work with her since i've had her, but she's gotten a little better, she doesn't bite down, though i usually squeak and pull my hand away as she opens her mouth and comes SLOWLY closer to biting. she hasn't bitten in a week or 2. I think that once in a new home that can give her a little more one on one attention she'll warm up. She is also up for adoption along with her baby girls. Please e-mail me [email protected]
*1*








*2*








*3*








*4*








*5*









AND MAMA!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I'll leave this here for now, because to the pictures, but we do have a sticky specifically for rats needing homes. Could you please post your details, *here*?

Thanks.


----------

